# Private Healthcare recommendations ?



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I need to buy private healthcare for me, hubby and our 2 boys. I need to be able to use it at the Xanit Hospital in Benalmadena.

I've had a competitive quite from Adeslas - anyone heard of them? Are they any good?

If not who do you use and are they any good?

Many thanks

Nat


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

I have heard of Adelsas.. and they seem one of many on the coast. (I live near Fuengirola). As for Xanit hsptl in Benalmadena - mixed reviews.. 


Winturtur, Sersanet are others (latter I had to call yesterday as part of my Helvetia cover, but they were difficult to deal with as I needed an English speaking operator who then didn't really get the gist! (But with my mid level Spanish and lots of persistence I think I got to the next stage). 

I use a private doctors in Fueng and they deal with Sersanet, Adeslas and others... 

Sorry I can't be of more help. But IMO it is a minefield! (Uneless you can afford AXA or BUPA on their Ex pat insurance - but cost the earth!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

I love my Mapfre policy.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

The aent who found me my house was with Sanitas - 6 months after taking out the insurance she found a lump in her thryoid which needed investigating. Once the results were back it needed removing as it has pre cancerous cells - Sanitas refused to pay for the surgery as apparently the lump COULD have been there longer than 6 months (how long she had the po9licy) even though she had only just found it. Shocking service and their cover gives you less for your money than nearly all of the others.




susanspain said:


> I have heard of Adelsas.. and they seem one of many on the coast. (I live near Fuengirola). As for Xanit hsptl in Benalmadena - mixed reviews..
> 
> 
> Winturtur, Sersanet are others (latter I had to call yesterday as part of my Helvetia cover, but they were difficult to deal with as I needed an English speaking operator who then didn't really get the gist! (But with my mid level Spanish and lots of persistence I think I got to the next stage).
> ...


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Ive never heard of them - can you send a link??



halydia said:


> I love my Mapfre policy.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

We have been with Sanitas since they took over our previous insurer about twenty years ago. We have had excellent service and have had a variety of medical treatment including routine gynaecological check ups for my wife and operations, one major, in Clinica Gálvez in Málaga and USP hospital in Marbella.

I would never consider any other insurer.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

natalieml said:


> Ive never heard of them - can you send a link??


Use Google there are umpteen links,

H


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sanitas have been good for me. Always helpful, and the cover was good. There are different levels. There are issues when first taking out insurance of this kind with anyone I'm afraid. How long the lump had been there was presumably evidenced by a doctor


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Sanitas have been good for me. Always helpful, and the cover was good. There are different levels. There are issues when first taking out insurance of this kind with anyone I'm afraid. How long the lump had been there was presumably evidenced by a doctor


Hi Nat!!!
Didnt realise you were on here LOL. Anyhow, I loved the xanit hospital didnt ever have any problems with them. Had all my pre-natal care there and also had my varicose veins done too and its was fab. My insurance is with caser but im looking to move as theyre dear compared to others. 
Sanitas are good but remember they are not in Xanit.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Hi Gem,

Didn't know you were on here either - LOL. Small world or are we a bunch of online saddos? LOL

The Xanit is so convenient for us and everyone who has used them says there really good. Gem - maybe when you find someone good you can let me know? My lanlord is with someone who he says are good but I can't remember the name. Grrrr He said €137 euros a month for him, his wife and daughter which seems cheap. 

Sanitas are almost double the price of Adeslas and their cover is much less according to that comparison website you recommended a while ago.

Need to get it sorted but what to do ........



leedsutdgem said:


> Hi Nat!!!
> Didnt realise you were on here LOL. Anyhow, I loved the xanit hospital didnt ever have any problems with them. Had all my pre-natal care there and also had my varicose veins done too and its was fab. My insurance is with caser but im looking to move as theyre dear compared to others.
> Sanitas are good but remember they are not in Xanit.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Small world!! LOL 

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

It was Mel that Sanitas wouldn't pay for her op!



jojo said:


> Small world!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

natalieml said:


> It was Mel that Sanitas wouldn't pay for her op!


Sanitas = BUPA. They have several levels of cover. I got a quote from them once and it was nearly as much as what we have to live on in a year! If you can afford the ex-pat gold star cover I'm sure they are very good, but for ordinary mortals I would suggest using a Spanish company that has links with your local hospital/Cento Medico.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Sanitas = BUPA. They have several levels of cover. I got a quote from them once and it was nearly as much as what we have to live on in a year! If you can afford the ex-pat gold star cover I'm sure they are very good, but for ordinary mortals I would suggest using a Spanish company that has links with your local hospital/Cento Medico.


Sanitas is about €1150 a year for a couple in their early fifties. If you go to BUPA and ask them for their international cover then its about €3800 a year iirc, and thats because it covers you for every country in Europe.

If you go to the Sanitas site HERE, it is Spanish and you get "Spanish" rates


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Sanitas is about €1150 a year for a couple in their early fifties.


Well, we are late 50s and OH is diabetic - they quoted us a heck of lot more than that!!

But as it turned out, we didn't need it, because we live in the People's Republic of Andalucia. :whoo:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, we are late 50s and OH is diabetic - they quoted us a heck of lot more than that!!
> 
> But as it turned out, we didn't need it, because we live in the People's Republic of Andalucia. :whoo:


Heh heh
Yes, we just got rid of it as the state are looking after us now


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I certainly wouldn't rely on the state to look after my health. We have Sanitas Multi and consider it money well spent. We get a discount for paying annually in advance and autónomos also get a further discount.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got friends who are with Groupama who cover Xanit and others. The contact is in Arroyo de la Miel. Contact is Alex or Tania on 952 443 555. 
Be sure to mention you need cover for Foreigners Resident in Spain. It makes a big difference to the cost.
Hope this helps
x


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

I finally got a reply from Sersanet. I need an ultra sound, and my local friendly pay as you go made an app for me at a 'standard' clinic in Fuengirola. I was hoping that the Sersanet policy would give me a better price, but no! Even with the 'discount' it was Eu30 more... (No small difference when you are paying for everything yourself). 
Makes me wonder if Sersanet are using more expensive clinics in the first place (I would have to have gone to Marbella for my nearest 'authorized Sersanet partner'), and therefore, polices are more expensive than other options too.

(There was an Epat/Eng couple in my docs clinic who have had Sersanet for years, and had several ops paid for - and they are delighted with the service - Once they get through to an Eng speaking op - 'Can be up to an hour on a 902' said the chap)... 

Still checking out other options for affordability.

(It pains me to say - as they seem to run a tight ship staff wise - that Staysure are best for over 50's. Although do not know what med insurance they are offering for Expats. Just know their world travel insurance (inc extended stay) is excellent - on paper at least (my mother saved nearly 400quid by using them).


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I use Medifiatc--so far no problems-and lovely rep. who speaks perfect English based in Malaga.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I used a british company when i first came to Spain. Needed emergency tratement in A&E and they wouldnt pay, they said i had to pay myself then fill in a claim form later and send off... not what you want in an emergency.

I now use ASSSA (spanish) and frankly have found them amaing. After 4 months with them I wasn´t took well, went to doctor and he said I needed to see specialist. No problems, they paid... the specialist said I had a growth and needed surgery... They queried this bacsue surgery is not included for 1st 12 months unless its emergency (normal), but when I explained how long I have had cover with other firms and no claims they authorised everything... Op went well, was benign  but i really cant praise ASSSA enough... and they are cheaper than many.

Highly recommend them, trust them totally!

Also seeing a doc is so eary, they give you vouchers which you buy for 1€ each (this is your excess) and you turn up at the doctors, and hand over a voucher... simple!


----------

